# ABA vs. AEG vs. MK6 2.0 8v intake manifolds



## duhafnusa4 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Yall!

I am wanting info on a comparison between these 2.0 crossflow intake manifolds (or exhaust)

I cant find info on the mk6 8v engine anywhere. It would be very helpful. And it is getting easy to find in junkyards. Nice little update to a mk3 maybe?

ABA: 










AEG:










whatever the fukqqq the mk6 is called:










Thanks!


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

Stock MK6 intake > MK4 > MK3


----------



## Windsorjetta (Jul 1, 2016)

Mk4 and mk6 flow about the same. Mk6 is plastic which helps with IATs. Biggest thing with either on an aba is getting cold air to the filter. 

A good short runner > all :laugh:


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Literally top thread of this forum. 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4687491-TECH-OEM-Intake-manifold-dyno-MKIII-vs-MKIV

MK6 manifold is a piece of s**t. Its plastic. Cant port plastic. If you want decent airflow, migrate to a custom SRI unit.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

I have the mk6 intake on an aba in my caddy.... I think I am eventually going to go back to the mk4









Enviado desde mi RNE-L23 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

You are not the first to do the MK6 intake swap then go back to a MK4 or even a scientific rabbit ported MK4. Why don't you like the MK6 intake? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

Fuel rail doesn't quite line up. Intake air sensor needs a home. I kept having vacuum leaks around injector area. No real way to do throttle body cable cleanly either. 

I already switched back and waiting for my scientific rabbit one to come in

Enviado desde mi RNE-L23 mediante Tapatalk


----------

